# Almost a DD



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Great weather and an abundance of work in the neighborhood from the hail storm has afforded me a chance to daily drive the Tempest the last few weeks when i dont need my truck for hauling stuff. Man what a joy these cars are to drive, now i truly know how they earned the "legend" status. With everything new and properly aligned the car is straight as an arrow at any speed. quick ratio steering and air bags make it easy to maneuver on turns and amazingly agile for a car of its length and weight. The front disks help bring it down quickly from the break neck speeds that are a foot push away. On the open straights and highway she drives like a Caddy and lopes along at 70 well under 3000, betting it would hit 120 well before redline with the 2:56 gear. Starts every time and is hard pressed to rise over 185 in stand still traffic. And another plus is when i pull up for a sales call, half the time i end up talking a half hour with the customer out by the car before i even break out a tape to start measuring the job, great way to break the ice with potential customers. Was a little worried that it would be pretentious to pull up in something like this but i tell them i built it with my own hands in the garage and i built it for driving.....:cool


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

To cool! Especiallly building it yourself. Built not bought. Also shows your skills. Just pulled my 454 out of the yard and drove it, yeah, lots of fun.. Drive it as much as you can, glad work is good.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jetstang said:


> To cool! Especiallly building it yourself. Built not bought. Also shows your skills. Just pulled my 454 out of the yard and drove it, yeah, lots of fun.. Drive it as much as you can, glad work is good.



Not being able to do much of the big work on my car, I really respect guys like you that can "do it themselves." Have fun driving your car.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Happy to see the car is coming along so well.....when you said almost a DD, I thought you got breast augmentation!!!:lol: :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great news! Few "modern car" drivers realize just how well that a well-sorted old A-body can run and drive. My '67 is much easier on my lower back than my "newer" vehicles, and it rides much better, too. These cars are simple, well designed, well thought out, and comfortable. One reason why I've never stopped driving them!! As a plus, they get better looking every year...unlike myself!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

definately shows a potential customer that you know how to 'work"....glad you are enjoying the car!
:seeya::cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd love to DD my GTO. The suspension upgrades, brake upgrades and adequit power make it a delight to drive on the highway and backroads. Unfortunately my 108 mile daily commute and the 3 mpg it gets just don't compute......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah thats a long haul Alky, but i bet you would never be late...:rofl:

I tell you what something about driving this car on a long windy deserted country stretch on a sunny day, with a little BTO, Grand Funk or other period music and it puts you right back there in time...even though i was only 1 in 66'


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm with you gater. I was born in Oct 65 also, don't know these cars til the 80's when they were old used cars, had my tempest then. But my 66 could of been born it the same month as me.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> I'm with you gater. I was born in Oct 65 also, don't know these cars til the 80's when they were old used cars, had my tempest then. But my 66 could of been born it the same month as me.


The frame assembly date stamp on my '66 Chevelle SS is my birthday, except I turned 14.......yeah I'm old and I listened to BTO and Grand Funk when their songs were released....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Grand Funk Railroad!!! Now you're talking... my favorite band of all time.

Bear


----------

